# MT's 700D



## MT Alex (Aug 19, 2011)

I was recently overcome with an insatiable urge to upgrade, as well as tinker.  While my wife had her head turned, I took the opportunity to order a new 700D with a windowed side panel.  This will be a fairly straight forward build, no flashy paint or laser cutouts, just a new giant case and some new core components.  I really liked the looks of a 700D that Feizy put together awhile back, and will be loosely following it.  Anyways...

*Specs*
i5 2500K 
ASRock P67 EXTREME4 GEN3
G.SKILL Sniper 2x4GB DDR3 1600
2 Sapphire 5870HD 1 GB
Thermaltake Toughpower 700W 
XSPC RX240
Black Ice XtremeIII
Swiftech 35x w/ Res
2 Danger Den 5870 water blocks
EK Supreme HF Full Copper
Corsair 700D 


Here she is fresh out of the box.  The main plan is to remove the lower HDD cage and put the XSPC in its place.  The  triple rad will be mounted in the top of the case, and the Swifty 35x in the drive bays, with a fill port straight above it.








*Removing the lower HDD bay*














*All gone*






*The bottom rad*
I've decided to install it fittings forward, as opposed to routing my tubing through the back of the case.  If I don't like it, I'll just swap it out.




*A very tight fit, I had to remove a fitting so it could pivot up.*




*Nothing special to mount it, it fits so well I just slid some foam under it to add some friction, and I'm good to go.*










*Drilling out the fill port*






*The top rad* 







*The pump*
I had a bit of a time with the pump.  Since I wanted the fill port above the 5.25 bays, I had to move the optical drive to the lowest bay.  This, however, left me without a platform for the pump, I didn't want to just stick it to the top of of the DVD drive, so I found an old CD drive out in the garage and chopped it up. 
















*Basic Plumbing*
I'm starting to think that I may replace the pump platform for a dual bay res sometime in the future, and I'm not entirely sure if I want to keep the tubing up front instead of hiding it.  

















Now I just have to cut the back panel to allow airflow for the bottom rad and order my CPU and motherboard.  Until next time, tap 'er light!


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 19, 2011)

This looks great! I love the contrast between the black case and the blue tubing, the finished product will be awesome!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

Subscribed to watch your progress.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Aug 19, 2011)

your loop looks off, could you explain?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 19, 2011)

pump>360 rad>cpu>vga's>240 rad>res


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## GuavaSauce (Aug 19, 2011)

wouldnt you want the 240 rad in between, or, "betwixed" (lol) the cpu and gpu?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2011)

I love everything about this. 

Great work so far, cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 19, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## Sinzia (Aug 19, 2011)

GuavaSauce said:


> wouldnt you want the 240 rad in between, or, "betwixed" (lol) the cpu and gpu?



given enough time, the loop will become uniform in temperature, usually you don't have to worry about which way its plumbed.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Aug 19, 2011)

subbed to see how this goes...


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 21, 2011)

New RAM in the mail.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> New RAM in the mail.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110821/002.jpg



Please give me a mini review of those once you get it running. I wanna know how far they push to overclocked.  Viva la Snipers!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, I tackled some late night, last minute plumbing before the bulk of my components get here tomorrow.  I've always wanted a fill port and a drain spout.  The fill port was already taken care of, but I decided to take my bottom rad apart, which sucked, to facilitate a drain spout.  I made it out of parts I had lying around, so it's not pretty, but it will make draining the loop much easier.  The poly fitting and unmatched clamps will be mostly hidden.

The worst part is that I live on a dirt road, so the couple of weeks this case has been sitting around has gotten it pretty dusty.

I'm not sure I like the silver 90 fitting, so I think it will get replaced sometime down the line.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 1, 2011)

Got some goodies in the mail, today.


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Please give me a mini review of those once you get it running. I wanna know how far they push to overclocked.



Horribly. Unless you consider 1866mhz cas 11 good.



MT Alex said:


> Got some goodies in the mail, today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110831/006.jpg



Nice!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Horribly. Unless you consider 1866mhz cas 11 good.



Oh Noooo
I guess I should have stuck with the cas 8 Vengeance kit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking good dude!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Horribly. Unless you consider 1866mhz cas 11 good.





MT Alex said:


> Oh Noooo
> I guess I should have stuck with the cas 8 Vengeance kit.



Sh*t.  Newegg return?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 1, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sh*t.  Newegg return?



Nah, I'm tired of waiting for things to get here.  My super duper custom sleeved cables from DOA are still held up in USPS limbo, so I'll just keep them for a bit.

*Meanwhile...*

Parts are still going together, and my three year old boy has found a new use for the thermal tape that comes on stock coolers.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Nah, I'm tired of waiting for things to get here.



My ram has entered in USPS limbo earlier today, board is in Illinois currently. Waiting is such a game of patience. Looks good so far! Hats off to your boy, knows his stuff!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 1, 2011)

*Leak Testing*


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2011)

I ordered some cables from DOA, and they are something else.  If you are looking for custom cables, I'd hit him up.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

I used the extra solid side panel to make a cover for the bottom bay, hiding my hideous PSU and unsightly drains spout.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 11, 2011)

Been missing out on this one.  Just found it.

I like the bottom panel as it certainly makes the case look incredibly clean.

But it also hides all the hard work you did on the bottom radiator. 

Anyway, shows that this is a great case that gives you many options.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Been missing out on this one.  Just found it.
> 
> I like the bottom panel as it certainly makes the case look incredibly clean.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I will probably change the bottom panel, putting a 90 degree bend in it just past where the tubing comes up.  This will show the rad, but more importantly, give air back to the HDD cage.  The panel doesn't affect temperatures to any of my components other than the drives, which get robbed of air by the bottom rad.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

I fixed the bottom panel.  It's not centered on the fans, but it follows the HDD cage, and doesn't look too badly.  Temperatures dropped 10 degrees on the drives, bringing them back to normal, with my Samsung at 25 and my WD Blacks at 34.







*Looks like I need to give it a better cleaning, the pictures show off the grime from cutting and bending.*





*One of the few things left to do is a rad grill for the back panel*





*I finally took the plastic off the brushed aluminum.  Now it's soon to be covered in smudges from my greasy mitts. *









*Miscellaneous shots:*


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 11, 2011)

Last pic is very cool.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks.  I think I'm going to post it in the ATM thread, as well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 11, 2011)

Just throwing this out there as I think it would look even cleaner....





Move the 24pin up to the next grommeted cabling hole and then move the PCIe powers on the top video card to the hole the 24 pin was in"??"


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

It sure would.  I actually had it that way, but moved holes to intentionally show off the cables.  When I get tired of them, I'll minimize their appearance.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Sep 20, 2011)

lookin clean alex!


----------

